# Drain height/Flood Level of washing machine



## wildbilly (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there a required height the washing macine drain has to be at?

What is considered the flood level of a washing machine for vent height figuring; to the top of the door/flap/drum?

I'm in Minnesota if it matters.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I think that all that counts is the drain hose that came with the washing machine has to be able to reach, and where it fits into the drain pipe does not fit tightly. That is, the drain has to gravity feed from that point without a vacuum developing.

Specifically you may not splice an "extension drain hose" to the washing machine as the built in pump will get overloaded.

The flood level would be the rim of the tub for a top loading machine or near the bottom of the door (where water would flow out if the door were open) for a side loading machine.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

*washer waste height*

42"of the floor is what I mount the bottom washer boxes.That way you can get access to it behind washer.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

UPC Plumbing code 2006

Trap weir 18" from floor

Stand pipe min 18" to max 30" from trap weir

***********************************************

ICC Plumbing code 2006

Stand pipe min 18" to max 42"

No ref to min distance from floor


Point...
Check with your local codes office to see what the requirements are for your area


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

only helping.this is what i mount them at and have never had a plbg.inspector in the state of IL.call me on it.as far as trap height and and distance from trap to waste outlet,that is per code.Purchased 2" glued p traps trap weir are established by the manuf.unless altered by the owner.


----------

